# 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7



## M-Trip (15. Februar 2007)

Trailerfreunde aufgepasst. Betrifft Park- und Rastplätze sowie die Tankstellen an der BAB 7 Schleswig-Holstein, beide Fahrtrichtungen, zwischen Raststätte Neumünster/Großenaspe und Dänischer Grenze.

Eigentlich wollte ich auf dem Rückweg von Egernsund nur kurz Pi..pause an der Autobahnraststätte machen. Wurde von dem Tankwart aufmerksam gemacht, dass innerhalb von vier Wochen Trailer nebst Booten auf Tank- und Rastplätzen entwendet worden sind. Die Besitzer stellten die Gespanne zum Austreten ab. Zwei Minuten später fehlten die Trailer. Die Polizei hat keine Spur. Gesehen hat bei dem Betrieb auf den Rasthöfen niemand etwas. 

Tipp vom Tankwart: Immer mit dem Gespann an die Tanksäule fahren und an der Kasse Bescheid geben, dass man kurz weg ist.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

oha ...
das ist ja nen Ding ... |uhoh:
bestimmt nicht gerade so der 100%ige Schutz - aber für meinem Alko-Teil vom Trailer ( man - wie heißt das nun nur genau #d ) hab ich mir nen kleines Einsteckschloß besorgt - so das es nicht möglich ist den Trailer ohne großen Aufwand an- bzw. auch nicht abzuhängen wenn abgeschlossen !


----------



## krauthi (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

hammerhart kaum dreht man sich um ist alles  futsch

nun ja sowas kann mir nicht passieren da ich  immer diese teil  
http://cgi.ebay.de/Kastenschloss-f-...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ82107QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

mit drauf habe   und das bekommt so schnell nicht geknackt

einfache handhabung  und kann auch  bei der fahrt drauf bleiben

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Tiffy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

Mein Schwiegervater nimmt immer 'ne Kette mit 2 Schlössern und schließt seinen Anhänger damit immer am Auto an. Nu weiß ich auch warum.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

*Kugelkupplung* ... :q so heißt es  
in das kleine Loch am Hebel oben kommt das Steckschloß rein ...


----------



## krauthi (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

#6 #6   auch nicht schlecht


----------



## M-Trip (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

Ich will Euch ja nicht entmutigen. Eure Schlösser bekommen selbst Amateure in 5 Sekunden auf. Da wird einfach ein Stift in das Schloss gesteckt und ein Gegengewicht wird mit Wucht nach hinten gezogen. Der Zylinder bricht und wird heraus gezogen. Es gibt wirklich nur den zusätzlichen Schutz, dass Ihr an den Tanksäulen stehen bleibt. Und Eure Boote in der Bootshaftpflicht auch gegen Diebstahl versichert sind. Die Diebstahlsversicherung ist ein add-on und kostet nichts zusätzlich ! :m Vorraussetzung ist, dass der Trailer gesichert sein muss.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

Das mit dem Schloß inner Kupplung kannste vergessen. Mir wurde vor der Haustür der Hänger samt Gerüstteile geklaut. Das Schloß lag auf der Straße. Einfach ausgehebelt.
Das mach mal den Chef klar|krach: 
Der Hänger wurde fast 500 km weiter Wochen später aufgefunden(nähe Görlitz)
Einfach stehen gelassen wegen einen geplatzten Reifen,der Hänger war voll überladen mit Kaminholz#d


----------



## Lachsy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*



M-Trip schrieb:


> Ich will Euch ja nicht entmutigen. Eure Schlösser bekommen selbst Amateure in 5 Sekunden auf. Da wird einfach ein Stift in das Schloss gesteckt und ein Gegengewicht wird mit Wucht nach hinten gezogen. Der Zylinder bricht und wird heraus gezogen. Es gibt wirklich nur den zusätzlichen Schutz, dass Ihr an den Tanksäulen stehen bleibt. Und Eure Boote in der Bootshaftpflicht auch gegen Diebstahl versichert sind. Die Diebstahlsversicherung ist ein add-on und kostet nichts zusätzlich ! :m Vorraussetzung ist, dass der Trailer gesichert sein muss.



Aber wer hängt zum pinkeln gehen sein boot bzw Trailer ab? keiner. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

also wer dieses schloss http://cgi.ebay.de/Kastenschloss-f-...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ82107QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

in der zeit knackt wo ich pinkeln bin  ohne  das ich es mitbekomme   muss  schon verdammt gut sein :q


----------



## tamandua (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*



krauthi schrieb:


> also wer dieses schloss http://cgi.ebay.de/Kastenschloss-f-...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ82107QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> in der zeit knackt wo ich pinkeln bin  ohne  das ich es mitbekomme   muss  schon verdammt gut sein :q



Natürlich ist das ein guter Schritt zur Sicherung des Trailers, aber Profis knacken derartige Schlösser unglaublich fix. Ein mehr oder minder durchschnittliches Schloss ist leider schneller auf, als man so gemeinhin glauben möchte. Wenn sich ein Missetäter mit zurechtgelegtem Plan,fester Absicht und Erfahrung darangibt, dann ist der Trailer mit etwas Pech trotz Schloss weg.#c


----------



## M-Trip (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Aber wer hängt zum pinkeln gehen sein boot bzw Trailer ab? keiner.
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Warum willst Du deinen Trailer abhängen ? Etwa mit an die Pinkelrinne nehmen ? Als ich meinen neuen Brenderup hatte, wollte ich ihn die erste Nacht mit ins Bett nehmen. Naja - jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben. :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

Schlagt die Diebe wo Ihr sie trefft... #d


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

Schlösser beruhigen ungeheuer die Nerven - und sind oft Leistungsbedingung für die Versicherungen. Dein Kastenschloß ist sicher ein Problem für den nicht kriminellen Heimwerker, nicht aber für voll ausgebildete Profis.
Und: Was soll Lachsy an der Rinne????


----------



## Lachsy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

Ich denke beim bootsklau ist es wie bei autos, wird oft auf bestellung geklaut.
Sorry hatte das bild von frank nicht richtig gedeutet.
ideal wäre so ein ortungssystem, so eine kleine gps einheit, das den standort sendet. Aber ich glaube das hätten die profiklauer schnell raus wo das teil sitzt.

@M-Trip wird schwer für mich die pinkelrinne zu treffen :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

denke ich werd mir zusätzlich auch noch mal das Kastenschloß kaufen und somit dann doppelt sichern ... auf die 20 EUR soll es ja nun auch nicht drauf ankommen ...
klar - bei Profis alles nicht der 100%ige Schutz - aber für evtl ein paar Minuten irgendwo aufm Parkplatz sollte es dann doch reichen denke ich .... wenn ich den trailer irgendwo nachm slippen für den ganzen Tag parke laß ich den nie komplett und verstaue die Lichtleiste im Wagen ...


----------



## Tiffy (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*






Ich denke mal mit 2 von den Schlössern und 'nem Stück stabiler Edelstahlkette ist man schon recht gut gesichert. Irgendwer knackt alles auf. Ist so. 

Vielleicht kommt ja auch jemand mit 'nem Lastenhubschrauber und klaut das ganze Gespann ??

Wer mehr Sicherheit braucht der stellt am besten einen bis an die Zähne bewaffneten Söldner ein der das Boot bewacht.


----------



## M-Trip (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

Jörg, denke ich auch. Je unbequemer es wird oder je länger es dauert, Schlösser zu öffnen, desto risikoreicher wird es. Gerade dort, wo man sich nur kurz von Gespann entfernt. 

Wenn Du in Dänemark bist, wirst Du erstaunt sein, wie wenig dort die Trailer gesichert werden. Ist natürlich nicht representativ, aber ich denke unter 10% der Bootsbesitzer sichern die Trailer. Wenn Du zum Beispiel nach Egernsund fährst, hast du sogar die freie Auswahl. Harbeck, die neusten Brenderup Superoller, Wick oder darf es ein LouLou sein ? Je weiter man in den Norden kommt, desto größer scheint das Vertrauen zu sein. Beeindruckend.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*



M-Trip schrieb:


> Je unbequemer es wird oder je länger es dauert, Schlösser zu öffnen, desto risikoreicher wird es.



da hast wohl was verdreht ... :q .. aber man weiß ja was gemeint ist ... :m
stimmt - ist mir letztes mal in Egernsund auch aufgefallen .
lasse meinem immer angeschlossen - bisher nur mit Steckschloß - aber bald noch mit Kastenschloß.
Mein Trailer/Gespann ist aber auch zusätzlich bestimmt weitaus weniger interessant als manch andere Spitzen-, Trollingboote  welche u.a. hier zu sehen sind ... mache mir da also nicht so viel Sorgen ... |rolleyes


----------



## SteinbitIII (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*



krauthi schrieb:


> hammerhart kaum dreht man sich um ist alles futsch
> 
> nun ja sowas kann mir nicht passieren da ich immer diese teil
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Kastenschloss-f-...3QQihZ019QQcategoryZ82107QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


 
#6 Danke Krauthi!
Werd ich mir gleich besorgen, ist ja echt krass....


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

bin mir nur nicht sooo ganz sicher ob das Teil nicht irgendwie hin- und her rutscht #c
der Sicherungsstift wird ja wohl unter der Achse durch geschoben ... sowas ähnliches gibts auch in *soner *Ausführung zum drüber klappen  ...


----------



## danny877 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bin mir nur nicht sooo ganz sicher ob das Teil nicht irgendwie hin- und her rutscht #c
> der Sicherungsstift wird ja wohl unter der Achse durch geschoben ... sowas ähnliches gibts auch in *soner *Ausführung zum drüber klappen  ...



das Teil habe ich mir vor ein paar Monaten geholt damit ich den Trailer am ZF sichern kann wenn ich mal für ein paar Stunden aufm Rhein unterwegs bin. Der Verkäufer meinte ich könnte es auch bei der Fahrt drauf lassen; ist mir aber nicht geheuer dabei, da es schon ein bisschen Spiel hat und ich angst habe in engen Kurven mir die lakierte Stossstange zu verkratzen. Daher mache ich es immer erst drauf wenn ich das Auto abstelle -> ist eine sache von 10 sekunden.

Zusätzlich benutze ich das Teil wenn der Hänger alleine daheim auf dem Parkplatz steht als Diebstahlschutz - schnellmal Ankuppeln ist dann ja nicht mehr möglich. Lt. meinem nierderländischen Bootsverischerer (mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein) sollte ich auch noch dieses Ding besorgen. Finde es aber nicht für so kleine Reifen. Hoffe nur die Vers. bezahlt trotzdem bei Diebstahl.


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*

Hallo Danny,
dein niederländischer Bootsversicherer ist sicher Eerdmans.....
Für dessen Versicherungsbedingungen zum Diebstahl brauchst du das Schloß, die Radkralle und der Trailer muß auf einem eingezäunten privaten Grundstück abgestellt sein..
War für mich der Grund, mir einen anderen, genauso günstigen aber  nicht ganz so weltfremden Versicherer zu suchen. Manche wollen ja sogar im Hafen noch das Boot angekettet haben#d

Von den Kastenschlössern habe ich noch 1 oder zwei für günstig Knete....
(passen bei mir nicht mehr über die Antischlingerkupplung)


----------



## SteinbitIII (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bin mir nur nicht sooo ganz sicher ob das Teil nicht irgendwie hin- und her rutscht #c
> der Sicherungsstift wird ja wohl unter der Achse durch geschoben ... sowas ähnliches gibts auch in *soner *Ausführung zum drüber klappen ...


 
Sieht auch gut aus Jörg.... werde mir wohl dann noch so ein Ding besorgen. Geht ja nächsten Monat auf lange Reise mit den Boot nach Norge!!!
Schönes Wochenende!!#h


----------



## Maik (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Danny,
> dein niederländischer Bootsversicherer ist sicher Eerdmans.....
> Für dessen Versicherungsbedingungen zum Diebstahl brauchst du das Schloß, die Radkralle und der Trailer muß auf einem eingezäunten privaten Grundstück abgestellt sein..
> War für mich der Grund, mir einen anderen, genauso günstigen aber  nicht ganz so weltfremden Versicherer zu suchen. Manche wollen ja sogar im Hafen noch das Boot angekettet haben#d
> ...


hi was willste den für so ein schloss haben incl. versand sag mal bescheid wenn du eins loshaben möchtest


----------



## M-Trip (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: 2. Bootsklau innerhalb von 4 Wochen auf der A7*



Lachsy schrieb:


> @M-Trip wird schwer für mich die pinkelrinne zu treffen :q




:q  :q  War auch eher sinnbildlich gemeint - also nicht wörtlich nehmen. Aber lustig wäre es schon. :q :q


----------

